# Lake Tahoe Resort: deeded owner questions



## itradehilton (May 9, 2015)

We are in the process of adding this property to our timeshare collection. I have some questions for deeded owners. 

how soon do you call to book your reservations
how difficult is it to get a 2bdr
has there been any special fees related to the updating
how easy is it to book your room
what is your favorite aspect of the resort

We are getting this timeshare to enjoy Lake Tahoe, but if we wanted to deposit a deeded week into II what is the process?


----------



## Bill4728 (May 15, 2015)

DRI FAQ said:
			
		

> Deeded property
> May be used at Home Resort Only if not associated with a "CLUB" membership
> Home Resort Advantage is 12 months out for Home Resort Only


I do not know if this is true but IMHO it is likely to be the way it works at the Lake Tahoe resort


----------



## itradehilton (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Bill, I was hoping there was another deeded owner on tug to get a first person view point.


----------



## itradehilton (Jul 7, 2015)

We just got our deed from the title company for the Lake Tahoe Resort, about how long before we get information from DRI about account numbers etc..


----------

